
How I Manage My Passwords (Technical Version) - ecesena
https://medium.com/@0x0ece/how-i-manage-my-passwords-technical-version-8549dc1bde1e
======
psmiraglia
And finally the blog post! I also built a python app
[https://github.com/psmiraglia/python-
dpg](https://github.com/psmiraglia/python-dpg)

------
moondev
Similar: [https://lesspass.com/#/](https://lesspass.com/#/)

~~~
tigroferoce
Has anyone any experience using this password manager?

~~~
ecesena
The chrome plugin seems to have 2.6k users

